# how should i stock my 55 gallon?



## ElectricBlueJD (May 4, 2012)

heres a few ideas of mine

55 gallon
One comet goldfish

55 gallon
35 neon tetras

55 gallon
10 tiger barbs
1 rainbow shark
1 convict chiclid

55 gallon
Black sand
12 rummynose tetras
12 cardinal or neons
12 corys two species
2 gbr
10 cherry shrimp

55 gallon
Two electric blue jack dempseys

55 gallon
15 platys
6 neons
3 adf

55 gallon 
3 fancy goldfish

or you could leave a stocking idea if you want, if i like it ill use it


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Certainly no to two jack dempsey, one yes, two need a 75g tank or larger.

No also for the Comet Goldfish, it will eventually outgrow your tank as they get to nearly 10"

Neon tetra you can have about 50-60 in a 55g tank.

THESE WORK
10 tiger barbs
1 Rainbow Shark
1 convict chiclid

Shrimp, you would want to keep in a species only tank as quite a few fish will either eat them or be eaten themselves.


----------



## ElectricBlueJD (May 4, 2012)

*stocking ideas for my new aquarium please?*

Freshwater, 55 gallon. 
i prefer community.
but i LOVE rainbow sharks, so if you have any stocking list with rbs, i would love that. p.s. i dont like guppies,or mollys.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want to keep a rainbow shark, you can click the shaded name to see what other fish can live with it. The Tropical Fish Profiles (2nd tab from the left) will become your best friend. 

To help us in suggesting tankmates we will need to know your tap water pH and hardness as well as whether or not your tank is cycled. Are there any fish in the tank right now?


----------



## ElectricBlueJD (May 4, 2012)

*so what could i add with this setup?*

12 cardinal tetras
2 german rams
6 albino corys
12 rummynose tetras

in a 55 gallon.
could i add 4-8 hatchet fish?


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

ElectricBlueJD said:


> 12 cardinal tetras
> 2 german rams
> 6 albino corys
> 12 rummynose tetras
> ...


I would say yes for one reason...I've never seen a two inch cardinal. Maybe try the marble hatchetfish. If you haven't already, look at the profile here. It has some good info and precautions. It seems to me that you have done a good job choosing tank mates.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You seem to be moving away from some of the setups in post #1 so I won't add issues that i see but have not already been mentioned, unless you ask.

No mention is made of water parameters (GH and pH), and this is crucial for some of the fish mentioned. Also temperature variations are involved. This is all set out in the profile of each species.

Byron.


----------

